
A Wonderful Life? Predatory Lending in Bedford Falls - trs90
http://www.marksonland.com/2008/12/a_wonderful_life_predatory_len.html
======
nazgulnarsil
the phrase predatory lending makes no sense to me. are people no longer adults
responsible for their own decisions?

guess that died in 1933.

